# Why Worry Is A Sin



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.myutmost.org/07/0704.html

You might be thinking why does God call worry a sin, it an emotion God gave us to them.Worry and anxiety are not only sins in themselves but can cause us to because we are too self-absorbed to think objectively. David lied and had Uriah killed because he worried about facing the consequences of his sin Moses also felt this way after killing the Eygptian The Isarelites often rebelled because they worried about getting through the desert. They are the ultimate biblical example of those who worried because they failed to trust God They actually heard God, how much harder would it be for us today!


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

_You might be thinking why does God call worry a sin,

_Some might be thinking where does God call worry a sin? For sure worry and anxiety can lead one to sin but sin is defined as "the transgression of the law". If worry and anxiety by itself were indeed a sin then one would be justified in avoiding any and all situations that would cause one anxiety. Because let's face it nobody *WANTS *to worry or experience anxiety, it's involuntary for the most part.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sprinter said:


> _You might be thinking why does God call worry a sin,
> 
> _Some might be thinking where does God call worry a sin? For sure worry and anxiety can lead one to sin but sin is defined as "the transgression of the law". If worry and anxiety by itself were indeed a sin then one would be justified in avoiding any and all situations that would cause one anxiety. Because let's face it nobody *WANTS *to worry or experience anxiety, it's involuntary for the most part.


ditto


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

my worry isn't caused by my lack of faith. i know it's illogical, i worry anyway. i believe God can take care of me. that's not my issue.

well, i suppose if i had such great faith that everything i did, i felt God was with me, i wouldn't have SA. but i'm not (yet) on that level.

no, i'm not Christian. i noticed there was another topic asking Christians specifically. but none of the examples brought up here were Christian ones.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

sprinter said:


> _You might be thinking why does God call worry a sin,
> 
> _Some might be thinking where does God call worry a sin? For sure worry and anxiety can lead one to sin but sin is defined as "the transgression of the law". If worry and anxiety by itself were indeed a sin then one would be justified in avoiding any and all situations that would cause one anxiety. Because let's face it nobody *WANTS *to worry or experience anxiety, it's involuntary for the most part.


That's the point of what I was saying. Did you read the rest of what I wrote.? We are responsible for how we act on our feelings. Maybe the title was a little misleading. Worry can lead to sin. I felt the same way you did. Sometimes I felt like less of Christian because I was anxious.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*In the expanded version of "sin", you might consider worry and anxiety god's way, thru our biology, of urging us to pay attention to parts of our lives that need love and healing...our emotions, our history, our thinking, our perception, our gut <yes our gut :lol > etc. I used to entertain the thought "anxiety is a sin", but that of course just caused me guilt and self-loathing. Regardless, "god" loves us no matter what.*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worry is a sin because it takes the focus off of God. It is technically a form of idolatry. You are putting what you are worried about ahead of God, who can really take action on it! Not to scare, but this is why He says "Cast all your cares on Me!" 

Let go and let God! :yay

Yep - a hard pill to swallow, but it's true.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^*Read my post and ignore that one,* :lol :squeeze


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

worry can not be a sin. sometimes people have psychological problems that cause them to worry too much. It's not our fault.


----------



## Parnatian (Nov 18, 2008)

*Worry is worry*

Wouldn't believing that worry is somehow dishonorable to ones deity, only add _more_ suffering?

p


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Not to scare, but this is why He says "Cast all your cares on Me!"
> 
> Let go and let God! :yay


Wow that really hit me. in a good way thanks.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

He said that the anxieties of life can weigh us down and that we need to free ourselves of anxiety because it could choke us from our spirituality.

_'But the anxieties of this system of things and the deceptive power of riches and the desires for the rest of the things make inroads and choke the word and it becomes unfruitful._-Mark 4:19


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

BostonB said:


> Nothing like religion to make people feel guilty. I really think that catholic school was a major cause of my SA, not to mention my miserable childhood. :evil


lol I went to catholic school too, from 1st grade thru 6th. My SAD started in 6th grade. I don't remember too much about being made to feel guilty except that they always used to say that missing mass was mortal sin.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

nightwalker said:


> worry can not be a sin. sometimes people have psychological problems that cause them to worry too much. It's not our fault.


Just to play Devil's Advocate, some people have psychological problems that cause them to kill people. It's not their fault and they should not be charged for murder right?

I thought the following two articles played into this topic very well.
http://www.desiringgod.org/Resource...e/1984/449_Do_Not_Be_Anxious_About_Your_Life/

http://www.desiringgod.org/Resource...994/890_Are_You_Humble_Enough_to_Be_CareFree/

I am not saying I do not worry a lot. But God doesn't want me to. He wants to take our anxiety.


----------



## Paul'sBunyon (Dec 7, 2008)

Since we are born with a sinful nature (sarcastically, not how I'd describe it)....is any of it "our fault"? Rather than "sin" maybe we are just in need of learning...learning later in life is more difficult than being taught earlier in life?


----------



## nervousjeff (Nov 10, 2008)

Uh-oh... guess I'd better change my username, then.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Yeah, you could be SinfulJeff or WantonJeff or SodomandGomorjeff, :lol*


----------



## nervousjeff (Nov 10, 2008)

May-be. Come to think of it, gluttonjeff does have a ring to it. :teeth


----------

